# Chocolate Lab Name, I Need Help



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

We are adding another dog to our family in the near future and we are having a difficult time finding a name. We are getting a female Chocolate Lab in July, it was born over Memorial Day Weekend. Our neighbor has a Chocoalte Labradoodle named Hershey and my friend has a Choc Lab named Reese so those are both out. We thought about CoCo but decided against because we didn't want confusion in training (no no) and right now it looks like Kasey because my better half loves Kasey Kahne (Nascar Driver). I'm OK with it but still looking for something better. Open for suggestions so let them fly.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

how about, "Goofy-Dog-Who-Likes-Everyone". Make note, we have ayellow lab.
Brian


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Brownie, Bon-bon, Fudge....still thinking....

Cocoa.....still thinkin....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm researching...so far I have...

Godiva
Truffles
Nestle
Snickers
Toffee
KitKat

Try this link!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

When we (DH) were thinking of getting a choco lab, we (I) thought Bean (like cocoa bean) was a good simple name.
let us know when you have a winner!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...well, we're particularly partial to Choc. Labs for sure.....Sam's registered name was Wapato Double Mocha.

So, we'll throw Mocha into the mix......your new girl will be a great addition to the family...enjoy!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Another vote for Snickers!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ciara/Sierra/Siehara how ever you want to spell it...

Sienna is a color of brown, maybe Sienna...









Just a thought,
MaeJae


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

How about going away from the typical, naming it something Chocolate route. How about going with something related to the weekend of her birth. Something relaed to Memorial Day?


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Named ours Charlie Brown, you'll get to meet him this weekend.

Mike


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

like Star, or Vet, or Pride, Freedom, Stripe,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mmblantz said:


> How about going away from the typical, naming it something Chocolate route. How about going with something related to the weekend of her birth. Something relaed to Memorial Day?


Oh I like that....how 'bout Honor? Or Liberty? Or Flyer (as in "High Flying Flag" and what labs' tails AlWAYS do)? Or... ok. I'll stop.


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Our Chocolate Lab was named by our kids...chocolate theme. His name is Chip as in Chocolate Chip. (No copyright.) Have fun naming your new pet!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

My given name is Jock. Can't tell you how many times someone has said to me (thinking it is a compliment)







"Hey! We used to have a dog named JOCK." So with that said............I'm partial to Frank!!









BTW my girls have chimed in "Addie."

Think i still like Frank or in the instance of your female. FRANCIS

Ha ha hee hee ho ho hee ha ha ho hee ha................sorry, I haven't taken my medicine tonight.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Buster as in Buster Brown.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

LabbyCampers said:


> Buster as in Buster Brown.


or Tyge.....his dog (ok, so he was a Boxer....)


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I just had to put my chocolate lab down last week. She was a great friend to me for 10 years.
Her name was Penelope. I got her name from Greek mythology. Penelope was Ulysses wife and waited endlessly
for him to return. She was considered the epitome of the faithful wife. So I thought the name was good for such a loyal
friend and it also worked with her chocolateness because we called her Penny.
Good luck and enjoy your new great friend.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

" Molly" like the unsinkable Molly Brown!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Since she was born over Memorial Day, how about the name "Holiday" (aka Holli )

Ed


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

CTDOutback06 said:


> We are adding another dog to our family in the near future and we are having a difficult time finding a name. We are getting a female Chocolate Lab in July, it was born over Memorial Day Weekend. Our neighbor has a Chocoalte Labradoodle named Hershey and my friend has a Choc Lab named Reese so those are both out. We thought about CoCo but decided against because we didn't want confusion in training (no no) and right now it looks like Kasey because my better half loves Kasey Kahne (Nascar Driver). I'm OK with it but still looking for something better. Open for suggestions so let them fly.


How 'bout "Java"?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like quick...snappy...names that you can blurt out in an instant.

I'm in the minority and wouldn't fall into finding a name with a Chocolate theme.

My last Chocolate lab was named "Fletch" (from the movie of course) and I loved it. Toss it around with your family.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree with advancedtel about naming the dog something patriotic. Just a thought


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I LOVE Wolfie's suggestion of Liberty! Libby for shorty!
My brother's dog was Mocha, she was well loved.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

How about Hershey? (as in hershey's chocoloate).

Chocolate Comes to America

_In the United States of America, the production of chocolate proceeded at a faster pace than anywhere else in the world. It was in pre-revolutionary New England - 1765, to be exact - that the first chocolate factory was established in this country. During World War II, the U.S. government recognized chocolate's role in the nourishment and group spirit of the Allied Armed Forces, so much so that it allocated valuable shipping space for the importation of cocoa beans. Many soldiers were thankful for the chocolate bars, which gave them the energy to carry on until more food rations could be obtained. Today, the U.S. Army's Meals Ready to Eat contain chocolate bars and chocolate candies, and chocolate has been taken into space as part of the diet of U.S. astronauts. _


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How about "FedEx" since UPS already uses Brown?

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Reverie said:


> How about "FedEx" since UPS already uses Brown?
> 
> Reverie


Dooh...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sinced she's already a chocolate, how about Chocolate, or Choco for short.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CTDOutback06 said:


> We are adding another dog to our family in the near future and we are having a difficult time finding a name. We are getting a *female* Chocolate Lab in July, it was born over Memorial Day Weekend. Our neighbor has a Chocoalte Labradoodle named *Hershey* and my friend has a Choc Lab named Reese so those are both out. We thought about CoCo but decided against because we didn't want confusion in training (no no) and right now it looks like Kasey because my better half loves Kasey Kahne (Nascar Driver). I'm OK with it but still looking for something better. Open for suggestions so let them fly.


How about...

KitKat
Baby"Ruth"
Twix (Trixie)
"Tootsy"Roll
Almond"Joy"

Just another thought...
MaeJae


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> How about Hershey? (as in hershey's chocoloate).


Sorry about this one, but the first thing I thought of when I saw this was...

How about Squirt? (as in hershey)


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Bourbon?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

alto5 said:


> *"Mousse"* as in chocolate mousse?


For a Girl!!!







Some may say she is just big boned!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> *"Mousse"* as in chocolate mousse?


For a Girl!!!







Some may say she is just big boned!

MaeJae
[/quote]
LOL! When I got my 1st Sheltie, he had been named "Mousse" by the breeder's daughter (who's 4-H dog he was to be). He had the fluffiest coat so I guess it made sense to an 8 y/o....but calling a Sheltie "MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE" in a loud clear voice from across the show ring just didn't seem right ..... *His* name was soon changed to 'Deus' and all lived happily-ever-after.

btw, on the technical side of dog-naming...







... dogs will do best with short, clear names (and commands)......best if 1 syllable or, if more than 1, break it down into clear individual syllables...preferaably with a "hard" consanant-sound in there somewhere. "S" or "T", "D", "K" are sounds they can easily distinguish and learn. "*S*eeeeee-*K*er" is an example of a name/sound that my guy would be able to learn easily, would catch his attention (that "S" sound is like magic!!), and would carry well over some distance. That's also why commands are what they are ..... "Come", "Down", "Sit", "Stay". Just my .02


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We recently had to put down our yellow lab, Sandy( my avitar pic), due to kidney failure. We have a new yellow, pic below sig (we're partial to the brown nosed yellows) her name is Molly. I like the patriotic theme others have suggested, so how about "Glory", when she gets up there in dog years you can call her "Old Glory". Good luck with the naming.

Brad


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

I wanted to change the name of our characteristically stupid black lab to Shith-e-ad. It's pronounced exactly as it's spelled. My daughters almost wet themselves after working out the spelling.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I just got done with inventory at the elementary school and came across a book called: "a dog named Kitty", I thought that would be real funny when you call in your dog and say : "Here Kitty Kitty"!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We once had a lazy beagle so we named him "Hallelujah" to give him some inspiration. We later gave him to a hunter for a deer dog and you should have heard his stories about calling that dog in from a hunt. Too funny!

How about Brownie! Everyone loves a warm brownie.

Darlene


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Godiva............our first thought but it was already spoken for.

How about Sydney?? Keep it in the Outback family.

Smore.........

Kona........

Share photos when you pick the name--would love to see the dog!!

~Bonnie


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

OK here's another suggestion. How 'bout Junie. My oldest daughter is always reading those Junie B. Jones books and todoay it hit me. Name the dog Junie and once everyone is used to the name and the dog knows it well you can let everyone know that Junie is her nick name and her real name is June Bug. Man how your wife (the Kasey Kahne fan) would be furious with you ( the Jr. fan). Just a thought. Not sure if its worth the risk of sleeping on the couch though.

Brad


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> OK here's another suggestion. How 'bout Junie. My oldest daughter is always reading those Junie B. Jones books and todoay it hit me. Name the dog Junie and once everyone is used to the name and the dog knows it well you can let everyone know that Junie is her nick name and her real name is June Bug. Man how your wife (the Kasey Kahne fan) would be furious with you ( the Jr. fan). Just a thought. Not sure if its worth the risk of sleeping on the couch though.
> 
> Brad


How about Kasey or Kassey?


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, we have a name and we got to go see her for the first time today!!! Thanks to everyone who responded!! Her name is..............................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
...............................................................Coco!!!!

Here are some pics of her:


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ah....puppies!!!!
















Very cute indeed! When can you bring home the puppy?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Very precious! (until every shoe and couch in your house is chewed to pieces lol) Keep some Dingo bones handy for chewing and you will be in great shape. Enjoy your new baby.

Darlene


----------



## wercsje (Jul 6, 2007)

My wife had a chocolate lab for 15 years and it was named Zooey my yellow lab was Franny after a book she had read. Just 2 cents worth.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome Coco to the Outback family. So sweet.
Congratulations!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

She's beautiful!
Congratulations on your new baby girl


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oh, how cute!!! ... Puppy breath!









MaeJae


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

She is only 2 weeks old right now, probably be able to bring her home in late July.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Just thought I'd post pics of Coco that show her then and now. She is now 7 months old and has grown from 3.5 pounds when we got her July 9th and now she is 45+ lbs and growing.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think Coco is saying "Why aren't we out camping???"


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous and fits the name perfectly.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful Chocolate Lab! Boy it doesn't take long for them to grow!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What a Beautiful girl!

MaeJae


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I got it Godiva....the ulmimate chocolate

or snowball......


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

How about Leroy!


----------



## wercsje (Jul 6, 2007)

My wife had a chocolate lab when we met she had it for 15 years and after we got married she got me a yellow one. She named hers Zooey and when mine came along we called her Franny. This is after Franny and Zooey by JD Salinger. We took both to training numerous classes and they said they both responded very well to the names and never got confussed when called or given a command. Both were great campers. Now we have a border collie-blue heller. Looks like a little german shepherd- Murphy!!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Beautiful Chocolate Lab! Boy it doesn't take long for them to grow!!


Thank you and no it sure doesn't take long at all, it seems like just a few weeks ago she was a really small pup and now she is just growing and growing and has gotten so big, she is already bigger than our Chow mix who is 8 years old. It is just unreal to watch them grow so quickly.


----------

